# Mint I.D. needed....



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

This mint was a gift to my mother 20 years ago to keep the cats out of her flower bed.. I would like to know what kind of mint it is... Sorry for the pics being a little fuzzy.. if need be I can get better pics tomorrow..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What does it _smell_ like? 
Kind of looks like lemon balm to me but does it smell like lemon balm?
On 2nd thought, lemon balm leaves are wider and shorter.
Flowers??? What do the flowers look like? Could it be Monarda?


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

It smells a lot like spearmint chewing gum.... But from the pics I have seen on the net, the leaves are longer, more pointed than spearment..


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I was gonna say spearmint. Looks a lot like mine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There's more than one type of spearmint. It doesn't look like mine but if it smells like spearmint it probably is.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

It looks like my spearmint too.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and your time!!

Maybe I can find someone willing to trade a few plants that knows more about mint than I do..


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you googled Spearmint varieties? Often, you can identify Mint varieties through the pictures posted. Also, as others have posted, that unmistakable Spearmint scent...


----------

